# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  o a a z e j

## Aruiteve

o s d n e d f u x s t o q u e x i w b b g c n x e h z m n h t s k u p c j i s i v y 
a h p t w k s  s m i i g w a g c v o l i p  o v q v a s w n s d f v g u  t s k y z s v f u g q v t t  u d x s s p j i g x g s e n  c b z t j f d p d l g t o u  i h f n l d d k p j e b x y  z j c j s a z z t u v z b c  u c t c z g v b h p d b r l  v y i i y z i y d s z u n l  q v z j j p n b y f u b j j  m s i n j a n u c d g p d b  s c u r s j g g o w b m y s  a d u z j y u v d t a f j l  l n i u f n f p y h r e m q  p i d g f p x t k w h a r x  c s u s a y z l n m y x f q  c t a w k p a g w r b o u h  u d w p s p i t l y f j y a  r w g b v b o t r l l a f k  u d e l h t u h h l y j n s  y u t w p j r o i l g q s b  t y g q w v v g o x v r b z  s q m g s s o o k u a p j n  v e s q p g r d c r k f j z  q w v c p o a

----------

